# Mirrored Roof/ceiling



## blakebdrx (Apr 7, 2013)

So I'm trying to do some creative alterations to my room in the frat house. I want to mirror the whole roof. Obviously I'm a college student so expense is an issue. It does not need to be high quality mirror by any means. I was thinking just some sort of thin, cheap mirror sheet that I could attach to plywood and bolt to the roof. But I don't really know what to look for. Is there somewhere I could get large sheets of cheap plastic mirror for this? Looked on Home Depot's website and they have sheets of acrylic mirror, but they're relatively small compared to the size of the roof (think the biggest was 36"x48") and furthermore they're out of my price range. Are there any other options that you all know of?

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Roof
Do you mean ceiling?


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Roof or ceiling aside, I'm gonna watch this thread.


----------



## vette (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.colorado-ceilings.com/mirror-ceiling-tiles.html

I think that's what your looking for


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Those look like mirror tiles placed in a drop ceiling type frame. I doubt this student has that or the budget for it. Weight is going to be the issue. And, I should think unless it is an animal house, there are going to be concerns about him putting up a glass ceiling?

Sheets of plastic will probably be the best bet. A plastic shop should have them but they will not be cheap and the more accurate reflection you want, the more they are going to cost.

Your other option would be some sort of reflective mylar film you could staple in place and just take down when you are done. Again, a plastic shop will have it or else online. 

What kinky stuff you up to son?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

First stripper poles, now mirrored ceilings. :laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

OP never returned. I assume he just wanted mirror tiles on the ceiling to make the room look bigger?:yes:Or so he could shave in bed when the other guys in the frat house were hogging the bathroom in the morning?:yes:


----------



## blakebdrx (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the responses y'all! How'd you know I was putting in a stripper pole too? Hahah just kidding, but to clarify I did mean ceiling, not roof. I was thinking mylar might work but im worried that I won't be able to get the film to lay flat enough on whatever surface I put it on and might have a bunch of bubbles and irregularities. Do you think it would be possible to make the mylar look good? Another option I am considering is buying a bunch of cheap 4'x1' vertical mirrors from walmart (they're about $5 each) and and taking the frames off them. Then I could just attach those to the ceiling


----------



## timkitchen (Apr 12, 2013)

It’s the great idea to make mirror ceilings. The colored mirror will make your room more beautiful, but unfortunately the colored mirror will cost you more. So, it will be the good replacement to use the cheap and simple mirror for ceilings, what you are considering. It will also make your room look bigger and attractive. Don't think about the Mylar because comparatively Mirrors will suit your room more.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Glass on the ceiling? Frat house? Frat parties? Beer?

Oh, I don't see a happy ending to that one. Stripper pole would be safer.....and we know how to attach it.....

Where is Creeper when you need her?


----------

